# CPL Disclosure Question



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I am clear that you must inform a police officer of a CPL when you are carrying, and are not required when not carrying. 

Do you need to disclose to a DNR CO? I was told that this used to be the case, however the law has changed in recent years because of abuse of power by some CO's. 

The person that told me this is in a position such that they would not want to risk their reputation by providing false info.

(*NOTE*: this is not intended to start, or to be a bash on CO's)


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

The law says that you must disclose when stopped by a peace officer. The law designates a CO as peace officer so if you are stopped by a CO, you must disclose. Occassionally it does happen that a CPL holder fails to disclose when stopped by a CO; when this happens, citations are generally issued.

28.425f Concealed pistol license; possession; disclosure to police officer; violation; penalty; seizure; forfeiture; "peace officer" defined. 

(3) An individual licensed under this act to carry a concealed pistol and who is carrying a concealed pistol and who is stopped by a peace officer shall immediately disclose to the peace officer that he or she is carrying a pistol concealed upon his or her person or in his or her vehicle.
(4) An individual who violates subsection (1) or (2) is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be fined not more than $100.00.
(5) An individual who violates subsection (3) is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be fined as follows:
(a) For a first offense, by a fine of not more than $500.00 or by the individual's license to carry a concealed pistol being suspended for 6 months


324.1606 Department and conservation officer or peace officer; powers and duties; fees; park and recreation officers; enforcement of rules, orders, and laws; powers, privileges, and immunities; arrest powers; issuance of civil infraction citation; appearances; &#8220;minor offense&#8221; defined.
(1) The department and conservation officers appointed by the department are peace officers vested with all the powers, privileges, prerogatives, and immunities conferred upon peace officers by the general laws of this state; have the same power to serve criminal process as sheriffs; have the same right as sheriffs to require aid in executing process; and are entitled to the same fees as sheriffs in performing those duties.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

cgwright said:


> Do you need to disclose to a DNR CO? I was told that this used to be the case, however the law has changed in recent years because of abuse of power by some CO's.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

boehr said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


First I chuckle, then I think, where do they come up with stuff.

FoxRiver summed it up real good.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nevermind, I will just hit the "Closed" button on this one....:lol:


----------

